# INFP or ISFP?



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not that popular on here but for some of you who've talked to me, what type would you say I am?

Someone mentioned to me tonight that I'm an S and I completely disagree, but it's their opinion. 
I have scored S before. ISFP, but every time I take a test recently (Within 6 months) I always score INFP or INTP, and even INFJ. (The INFJ was only once)

I am a bit S when I clean/cook/paint/draw and I can be a bit anal retentive but I could have OCD, doesn't mean I'm an S. 

What does PerC think?
If you need any information about me, let me know and I will provide you with some. Kthx.


----------



## caraez (Mar 31, 2010)

N is about theory and possibilities.. you don't live in the present.

S is more about solid facts, what is, and not what could be. You live in the now.

Check out this chart: Psychological ("personality") Types


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

*Sensing types*
see everyone and sense everything- I don't even know what this means..see everyone? As in peripheral vision? Lol. I must be blond 
live in the here and now- If that means..doing drugs, taking risks, living like there is no tomorrow..uuh..no.
quickly adapt to any situation- I laughed really loud at this irl. I can't adapt even if I try, I fail hard. Usually ending in me crossing my arms and staring at the ground.
like pleasures based on physical sensation- It depends. I need a connection or I feel like I've been used some how.
are practical and active- I'm usually lazy. 
are realistic and self-confident- If I'm anything, it's not self-confident...and I am DEFINITELY not realistic...I usually think life is a huge dream.



*Intuitive types*
are mostly in the past or in the future- I'm usually thinking about how things would be in my future, like how I can see myself as 60 years old and dying around that age. The past...I only think about my past regrets, horrible shit I've done and said. 
worry about the future more than the present- Most definitely. I worry I won't ever have the life I dream about. Lol. 
are interested in everything new and unusual- That is probably one thing I can adapt with easily. Not rejecting new and unusual ideas. I think about it first though, and I process it and more than likely will like it. Unusual means original to me. It usually has nothing to do with conforming, or non conforming- conforming. 
do not like routine- I need variety every day, or I feel bored and depressed. 
are attracted more to the theory than the practice- Yes.
often have doubts- I'm up to my eye balls with doubts. I'm insecure, and I doubt myself 24/7. I hardly accomplish anything in life because of my doubts.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that as an IXFP, you are extraverting your preferred perceiving function, intuition or sensing. Everyone thinks about the future and what will happen later in their lives or how the world will change. Everyone can enjoy the present moment when cooking, etc. like you said. If you were an ISFP, you would be pulled to experience new things and make the best of your moment. That is extraverted sensing. I'm the opposite with my primary function as _introverted_ sensing; I'm more than often pulled to _not_ experience new things. 

I wouldn't say intuition is all about forseeing the future. Rather it is more about reading between the lines and detecting the overall meaning behind something that you view. Do you do that all at all?


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

ive taken the test and scored as an ISFP on one occasion. other than that im always INFP.
do you score more as INFP or ISFP? i personally didnt think much it because im usually INFP. i took it again INFP.
either way you are who you are, and four letters cant always sum up our personalities. we are more complicated than that


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Er, yeah, a lot from that chart just seems like stereotypes, and much of what it applies to N sounds like extroverted perceiving (Se or Ne).

There are some decent "ISFP or INFP" threads floating around (mainly in the ISFP forum), and I suggest checking them out.

And a question: what do you think about this statement?
"Reality is limiting."


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

I've scored N more than S every time I take any test.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Er, yeah, a lot from that chart just seems like stereotypes, and much of what it applies to N sounds like extroverted perceiving (Se or Ne).
> 
> There are some decent "ISFP or INFP" threads floating around (mainly in the ISFP forum), and I suggest checking them out.
> 
> ...



Reality is different for everyone. My reality is never limited, it's unlimited.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have read, because you have this fear of being an S, both INFP and ISFP, and you have more in common with INFP. I've seen your writing, your art, and I know from talking to you how much imagination you have and how often you daydream, about everything, especially the future.

People, please don't ignore me entirely, thinking I have a biased view...I have done my objective anylizing of what it is to be her...and she's so often in her own daydreams.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Meak said:


> Reality is different for everyone. My reality is never limited, it's unlimited.



This seems S over N to me, based on how INFPs & ISFPs responded to it in the past. But my take on it is: to an idealist, realty always falls short & is limited.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> There are some decent "ISFP or INFP" threads floating around (mainly in the ISFP forum), and I suggest checking them out.
> "



http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/14553-differences-between-isfp-infp.html

There we go. :tongue:


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> This seems S over N to me, based on how INFPs & ISFPs responded to it in the past. But my take on it is: to an idealist, realty always falls short & is limited.


An ISFP would have a limited reality because they don't day dream as much as INFPs. 
I think you have your facts wrong.

"ISFPs are less fantasy-oriented than INFPs. These types are often confused, however, INFPs lean strongly to daydreams, poetry, prose and more philosophical pursuits; ISFPs often live out 'id' experiences rather than writing or even talking about them."


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

i vote INFP. keep in mind the tertiary function of INFP's is Si. you'll appear to be an S while using that function since it doesn't compliment and blend in with your dominant function as much as your auxiliary function does. it stands out more when you are utilizing it.


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

Meak said:


> An ISFP would have a limited reality because they don't day dream as much as INFPs.
> I think you have your facts wrong.


I probably spend 90% of the waking hours day dreaming or fantasizing but I strongly do not believe my day dreams are reality. I am often depressed that they are not even "real" to me, to say nothing of other people or the world in general. Do any other IS/NFPs think this way?


----------



## caraez (Mar 31, 2010)

I feel that reality is limiting - my imagination has no bounds. 

By Meak saying she doesn't know about anyone else, but HER reality is unlimiting, is she saying kind of the same thing? Because imagination could be seen as a reality of our own, you know "I'll take your reality and substitute it for my own." But I could be wrong. Meak?


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Meak said:


> An ISFP would have a limited reality because they don't day dream as much as INFPs.
> I think you have your facts wrong.
> 
> "ISFPs are less fantasy-oriented than INFPs. These types are often confused, however, INFPs lean strongly to daydreams, poetry, prose and more philosophical pursuits; ISFPs often live out 'id' experiences rather than writing or even talking about them."


I think appled meant (correct me if I'm wrong) this as an Ne vs Se question. Ne building an internal ideal free from an external output, they will imagine a fantasy or an ideal then will try to realize it in reality where it may or may not meet what they had imagined. Where as Se will be more realistic about there ideals, they will dream of something more concrete and tangible thus making reality more attainable? less fallible. Ne searches inward Se outward. both are idealistic because of Fi. 


errr... I think i could have explanied that better


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

caraez said:


> I feel that reality is limiting - my imagination has no bounds.
> 
> By Meak saying she doesn't know about anyone else, but HER reality is unlimiting, is she saying kind of the same thing? Because imagination could be seen as a reality of our own, you know "I'll take your reality and substitute it for my own." But I could be wrong. Meak?


Thank you so much for explaining this because that's exactly what I meant. It's so hard to explain myself...so very difficult to. I can't express how I feel sometimes. Perhaps the people who have asked this question are actually very concrete headed and limiting things a bit here with a question. 

You know that things are not so simple with just answering a question which is why the jung test isn't completely accurate. There is more to a person than a test result. You can't point your finger and call me an N or an S just because of my answer. I know you know this. 

I do substitute my own reality, therefor my reality and my imagination is unlimited. I'm a dreamer, a constant dreamer. I have been since I was a little girl. I used to think I was she-ra just because I found a stick in the yard shaped like a sword. I still stare out of car windows, looking up at the sky and day dreaming. I sometimes think I don't belong here.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Soma said:


> I think appled meant (correct me if I'm wrong) this as an Ne vs Se question. Ne building an internal ideal free from an external output, they will imagine a fantasy or an ideal then will try to realize it in reality where it may or may not meet what they had imagined. Where as Se will be more realistic about there ideals, they will dream of something more concrete and tangible thus making reality more attainable? less fallible. Ne searches inward Se outward. both are idealistic because of Fi.
> 
> 
> errr... I think i could have explanied that better


I for the most part agree with this statement. The difference between these two seem to always be difficult to explain. I have also found myself on the boarder between N and S. 

It's not that ISFPs dont daydream alot or dont daydream about fantasy related things. Just as it's not really that all INFPs do is daydream or that all they daydream about is fantasy. It would be more about what is done with the daydreams and when. 

Ive got an INFP friend. We have a lot in common and we get along very very good. I would say the main difference between us would be... well I'll have to give you kinda an example.
I recently had this idea to do a cool "project." (I wont name it due to my paranoia) The problem was I had no idea how exactly I was going to do it or what it would be on. So I call up this friend and we come up with some pretty cool ideas. When it comes time that I actually want to do it however he gets skeptical and keeps telling me "later" or "maybe another time." All I can think of is what time is better than now? The point being is that ISFPs tend to want to do things now while INFPs would rather plan it out more and have more knowledge on the subject before jumping on the wagon. 

Sadly, this still doesnt necessarily help a whole lot because as an ISFP I still plan some stuff out and I'm sure INFPs just "do" stuff sometimes. :crazy: You just have to decide which is more dominant. I still think the above quote is pretty decent in his explanation. 

A song that always reminds me of and ISFP is "I Wanna Be A Kennedy" by Kill Hannah.

Oh and personally I think you are probably an INFP judging from what everyone else said. 
Plus your avatar gives me the creeps... so you clearly cant be ISFP. Thats my biased opinion lol.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Soma said:


> I think appled meant (correct me if I'm wrong) this as an Ne vs Se question. Ne building an internal ideal free from an external output, they will imagine a fantasy or an ideal then will try to realize it in reality where it may or may not meet what they had imagined. Where as Se will be more realistic about there ideals, they will dream of something more concrete and tangible thus making reality more attainable? less fallible. Ne searches inward Se outward. both are idealistic because of Fi.
> 
> 
> errr... I think i could have explanied that better


I'm knocked down a lot when it comes to day dreaming about a perfect love, or work place or career I had in mind because it's so far from the truth. Look at my signature.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

NekoNinja said:


> I recently had this idea to do a cool "project." (I wont name it due to my paranoia) The problem was I had no idea how exactly I was going to do it or what it would be on. So I call up this friend and we come up with some pretty cool ideas. When it comes time that I actually want to do it however he gets skeptical and keeps telling me "later" or "maybe another time." All I can think of is what time is better than now? The point being is that ISFPs tend to want to do things now while INFPs would rather plan it out more and have more knowledge on the subject before jumping on the wagon


 Both INFPs and ISFPs usually enjoy creating more and more. They also both like to remain open to new possibilities (they're both perceivers after all) and I think this example helps to separate Se and Ne. An ISFP would like to come up with new ideas by starting something tangible and developing it as it works, whereas an INFP would like to stay 'open' by working out more thoughts and ideas, they would like to have their ultimate goal of it planned open. The difference here being that the ISFP wants to get started and will implement as they work, they will adapt 'in the moment' so to speak. The INFP however will want to work out the ideas before beginning work. They may want to change once they have begun work, but they will do this less 'on the fly' in that they will theorize until it is clear in their mind before implementing it.
Example: A while ago I came up with an idea for a game-mod. I kept inventing more mechanics and storyline rather than starting it and making it up as I went along.


----------

